# Myprotein Test



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi guys so all ive herd over the last few months is myprotein have exceptionally bad customer service and slow delivery so I thought id put it to the test by ordering some

Electrolytes last night so they would have received my order first thing this morning to see if they can actually prove some people wrong.

My money is that they wont probably but this is an impartial test for them to redeem themselves

let the clock start ticking 4/5/2012


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh i ordered electrolytes and got them in 2 working days. i think its luck of the draw or maybe if something goes wrong its hard to get it sorted but we shall see!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL I thought this thread was about MP branded Test was gonna say!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh i ordered electrolytes and got them in 2 working days. i think its luck of the draw or maybe if something goes wrong its hard to get it sorted but we shall see!


fingers crossed then, im going to try buy some in town tomoro anyway for the dnp week starting on monday hopefully


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck mate. your gonna be absolutely shredded when u finish them lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> good luck mate. your gonna be absolutely shredded when u finish them lol


well im sitting around 12% atm, just going to try it for a week to see how it goes then ill save the rest fo my next big and i meen big cycle lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the problems with myprotein start when something goes wrong they are not very good at sorting stuff out. I have always got my orders pretty quickly.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

What's is electrolytes??


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ballin said:


> LOL I thought this thread was about MP branded Test was gonna say!!


Same, thought they had gone underground! Wondered if I'd still get referral points :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

What was the outcome of this


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> What was the outcome of this


Still waiting, i went into town and got some S.I.S Hydro desolvable tablets to keep me going whilst i start my dnp today so lets just keep the clock ticking for good old myprotein..

IMO nothing should take more than 2 days to be delivered in the UK nowadays


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye even if you send it cheap courier or royal mail second class its 48 hours.

Only thing i can think of is they have more orders than their system is capable of handling. Which would be a massive cash investment to sort out.

You gonna pop up some pics while your on dnp? be interesting to see depleted look and then when your off and all full again.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye even if you send it cheap courier or royal mail second class its 48 hours.
> 
> Only thing i can think of is they have more orders than their system is capable of handling. Which would be a massive cash investment to sort out.
> 
> You gonna pop up some pics while your on dnp? be interesting to see depleted look and then when your off and all full again.


Im logging it in my jurno but dont think ill be posting pics as its only for a week but when i do 3- 4 weeks in feb ill do the whole shabang once again lol.

Im definatly feeling warm on the stuff, first cap this morning and im down to my t-shirt in work and its cold ere too lol


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi El Toro

Please could you send a private message with your Order ID so we can look into this for you?

Thanks


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Arrived yesterday on the 10th which to be fair was the estimated delivery date but still I think shipping could be quicker


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Arrived yesterday on the 10th which to be fair was the estimated delivery date but still I think shipping could be quicker


Glad the ordered arrived and thanks for the feedback on shipping times. Next day delivery with DPD is always an option for £3.95 and free on UK mainland orders over £100.

MP


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Never had any problems with myprotein, in fact I find their delivery etc. to be very good.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've used MP many many times and not once have I had any issues with them


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have been using my protien for over 2 years now and never had a problem with them or there products


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

If my protein was a women id take her out for a steak dinner and definitely call her again!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

every order ive ever placed has been with me within 2-3 days


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I ordered 10 days ago and still nothing ,but I live in public of Ireland ,this is my first order with them,very slow!!

I use to order from discount suppliments uk and they orders are real quick and free , two days top from UK to Ireland!!!

This is sh*t


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Benki11, apologies for the delay. Please could you send a private message with your Order ID and email address so we can look into this for you? Thanks, MP


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

My last order took over 2 weeks!! Though i did get an apology and my delivery refunded so cant complain.


----------

